# Jacob Wukie's Stabilizer set up



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

So, I was reflecting back to my favorite moments of London last year like Team USA taking team silver and seeing Brady in the opening ceremony but then I cam across a picture I had of Jacob Wukie and I saw his bow and said "Oh hey it's Wukie and his weird stabilizer arrangement!" lol. I remembered seeing him in the World Cup as well with that set up. So I was just wondering if anyone knew what's with Jacob's stabilizer set up??? 









See that? It looks as if he has adapters screwed into the tiller adjustment hole. Is that even possible? Or is that a super technical modification done by the OTC??? And also, why does he have that? Is it just because he likes it or is it a special balancing medium? Never in my life have I seen a set up like his so I'm curious about Jacob's stabilizers. So what's the deal on those???


----------



## FlyingWatchmake (Apr 15, 2012)

I reckon if you had a spare limb bolt, and shortened it, you could hold an adjustable v bar mount there.. Personally I'd want more thread, and would rather have bushes rather than tapped directly into the riser.. It's a fair bit of leverage out that far... And close to the source of vibration...

T


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

He said in an interview once that it just shot better for him that way. 

Try experiment a lot at the OTC I imagine... When you live archery I suppose one would try all combinations to find what fells and works best for them.


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

The bottom bar is similar to how some have their compound stabs set up. Maybe that's where he got his inspiration?


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

When you get to shoot for a living, as your job, you get to spend your free time tinkering, using all the resources avaialble to you go figure out what works the best for you. Its a special priviledge that he has taken advantage of.

Those of us that have to work for a living simply don't have the free time or resources of equipment and money to play and test out the unfamiliar, so we use processes, setups, and other items that have been proven over time by those who have the time to play around.

Jacob's interesting setup is the result of an Olympic mindset, that one can be of the best in the world and still wants to get better, find what works better, improve every day. The whole archery community benefits from young, technicaly minded shooters who are never satisfied and continue to expirament and explore new options.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

hoytshooter15 said:


> See that? It looks as if he has adapters screwed into the tiller adjustment hole. Is that even possible? Or is that a super technical modification done by the OTC??? And also, why does he have that? Is it just because he likes it or is it a special balancing medium? Never in my life have I seen a set up like his so I'm curious about Jacob's stabilizers. So what's the deal on those???


Those are just compound bow side bars. You can find them on Lancaster. As far as the setup, he has said in the past it helps him shoot better. He has also said in the past it messes with his opponents heads too haha. Cant argue with what works for him.

As far as possibility, yep its totally possible. Most bow limb bolt locking holes are threaded the same thread size of stabilizer bolts. The HPX top hole isnt threaded though so he had to just take a threading tool and make them.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Arsi said:


> He has also said in the past it messes with his opponents heads too haha. Cant argue with what works for him.
> .


That would be like Rick shooting with twisted limbs, or real fast, just to mess with the opposition.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

His entire grip methodology looks highly customized, too, from this pic anyway. The riser is built up on the left side beyond the wood grip. His hand position appears to be quite far to the left of the bow's center/vertical axis , with his thumb wrapped well around the right side of the grip. Maybe some of it's just the camera angle/depth of field illusion.

Here is another pic of him from the front - you can see he has shaped a shelf/lever on the front of his riser that conforms to his index finger's position/angle on the front of the grip. Nice.


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

jacob did an interview about that setup before and his answer: it just shot and felt better with the weight that way. Simple enough.



hoytshooter15 said:


> So, I was reflecting back to my favorite moments of London last year like Team USA taking team silver and seeing Brady in the opening ceremony but then I cam across a picture I had of Jacob Wukie and I saw his bow and said "Oh hey it's Wukie and his weird stabilizer arrangement!" lol. I remembered seeing him in the World Cup as well with that set up. So I was just wondering if anyone knew what's with Jacob's stabilizer set up???
> 
> View attachment 1734662
> 
> ...


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

tunedlow said:


> jacob did an interview about that setup before and his answer: it just shot and felt better with the weight that way. Simple enough.


Ah, where is this interview? I have never seen it.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

lksseven said:


> Here is another pic of him from the front - you can see he has shaped a shelf/lever on the front of his riser that conforms to his index finger's position/angle on the front of the grip. Nice.
> View attachment 1734751


You're seeing things that aren't there.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

GT,

_"You're seeing things that aren't there."_

It's not the first time _that's_ happened! Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

its somewhere. I just came across it by accident and remembered his setup. honestly i never thought much about it (Jacob's setup) because -in the end- how you put your stabilizer together is a personal preference. customization in this sport is sort of a given given the variation between shooters so apart from thinking his stab setup is different, I left it it at that.


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

Another interesting setup... Sebastian Rohberg from Germany in the 2006 World Field champs against Michele Frangilli. His side rods are about 24" long and just swing like a pendulum they aren't fixed.Anyone seen that setup elsewhere?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Swinging v-bar rods have been around for over 30 years. Nothing new here, folks. It's all been tried. 

Weirdest I remember seeing was Don Rabska (I think) with a square stabilizer setup. Picture 2 crossbars maybe 12" wide attached to the front upper and lower stabilizer inserts on the riser. Now picture rods connecting the ends of these 2 crossbars, so you have vertical rods up and down the side of your riser. Then add sliding weights along these side rods.

One time a friend and I went through our supplies and put literally every component we owned on our bows. I had v-bars at the end of v-bars.

Frankly, it doesn't matter what you use, as long as it holds steady.

About the same time Darrel Pace had a wide v-bar across the top of his riser with rods hanging down from that. I heard him say he did that as a joke to see who would copy it, sure enough, next couple of shoots people were showing up with that setup.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Here are some more setups I've seen used over the years. A and B were pretty much conventional in the mid-late '70s along with the still popular single rod with extended V-bar. E and G are what I was decribing as Rabska and Pace's setups. I seem to remember they used them at Vegas one year in the late '70s.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

My friend and shooting (ba-bang not thwack) mentor Col. Jeff Cooper, USMC, used to refer to weapons so outfitted as "Rooney guns".










Silly performance robbing vibration solutions, ridiculous overcomplicated tabs, overwrought stabilizer configurations, torture devices touted as grips that should be used on terror suspects at Guantanamo and all manner of similar items infest our sport as much as in firearms.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

BaconRocks said:


> The bottom bar is similar to how some have their compound stabs set up. Maybe that's where he got his inspiration?


it's just a Doinker siderod mount. a compound rest screw (berger hole screw) will hold them fine.


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

caspian said:


> it's just a Doinker siderod mount. a compound rest screw (berger hole screw) will hold them fine.


I meant the actual angle he had them mounted at, pointed at a downward angle like that. But I see your point with the hardware.


----------



## jwalgast (Aug 7, 2005)

I had heard Jacob was having problems with canting his bow. This unique stabilizer set up seems to have helped him.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

BaconRocks said:


> I meant the actual angle he had them mounted at, pointed at a downward angle like that


Ah, ok. Keeling comes around occasionally in compounds, but the side rod for lateral/longitudinal balance seems to persevere.

I find its a very personal thing. I shot an Oneida for half an hour the other night, and my otherwise nicely balanced Contender felt very strange afterwards.


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

caspian said:


> I find its a very personal thing. I shot an Oneida for half an hour the other night, and my otherwise nicely balanced Contender felt very strange afterwards.


I know what you mean. I shot a friend of mines hunting bow with a tiny stab on it, and it made my recurve feel weird for a bit.


----------



## alphadsierra (Mar 31, 2013)

It seems anyone could essentially do the same thing without modification, you would just put an adjustable V or Uni on the lower stab receiver. It likely would help with canting. If you had an adjustable V-bar there, you could put the stabs down and slightly back. That would give you counterweight to the front stab, and would act heavily against the canting type of motion.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> My friend and shooting (ba-bang not thwack) mentor Col. Jeff Cooper


I wonder how many people try to make that claim...

Greatness by association. LOL.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I recently found myself on a detail to a remote field location in Canada (probably not remote by their standards, but certainly by ours) and was able to bring my bow. Unfortunately, after driving 2750 miles, I discovered I had left my 34" longrod at home. Stupid mistake, but making lemons out of lemonade, I put all my weights on a single 14" side rod, added that to my 6" extension and V-bar, and put my other unweighted 14" side rod on my top bushing hole. 

You know what? It shoots damn good. Grouping as well at 90 meters as I probably ever have. 

Over-experimentation is something to be avoided, but show me someone who has not tried at least 20 different stabilizer/counterweight setups at one time or another, and I'll show you someone who will probably never reach their potential as an archer. There is great value in experimentation and arriving at the result that works best for you.

Frankly, after trying many different solutions with what I had on hand, I'm glad I left my longrod at home because if I ever show up at a tournament without it in the future, I'll know EXACTLY what stabilizer arrangement to go to for the event. Many archers would just pack their gear and go home. 

Be ready for any circumstance. Be ready to borrow stabilizers from another archer or coach if you have to, and figure out how to make it work. It's what the best archers do.

John


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Well said John :clap:


----------



## Welshman (Oct 5, 2002)

hoytshooter15 said:


> what's with Jacob's stabilizer set up???
> 
> View attachment 1734662


It helps HIM to shoot good. 
If you try the same setup............ let us know how it worked out.


----------

